# xdm .45 impressions



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

anybody pick one up yet? i've wanted an xdm for awhile and figured i might as well get the .45, but just like to hear pros and cons if any.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have shot the old XD, XDm both in .45ACP and I liked the XDm better. I have also shoot the XDm in 9mm and I liked it also. The XDms have a better trigger on them I think. They don't feel as heavy. :smt033


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats. I've read alot of positive reviews of the XD-m (all cals) and like the looks enough to place my order for it today. Plus I got a really good deal on it, I think. Just seems to be a very good value with the match barrel, etc. I have a brand new Sig 226 9mm TACOPS (not even fired yet) but was thinking about filling in with a .40 cal shortly anyway. However, since the .45 came out in the XD-m, I said what they heck and just went to the .45. That way I have a little more of a spread between my calibers. Really only negative I've seen (on YouTube as a matter of fact) was nutnfancy's shootout between the Glock 17 and XD where the XD *hung* twice. Who knows why, but wasn't a positve experience for it that day. Even the shooter said he has a few and that's the first time that had ever happened to him (not his XD-m). Oh well . . .


----------

